# Kate Spade Outlet Updates



## bakeacookie

I'm planning a trip up to Santa Barbara, and I'm passing a Kate Spade outlet. 

Anyone know if they're going to do anything special this weekend? Or what's in store? Looking for some cute accessories for a Christmas gift.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morisa

I would just call the outlet and ask -- they can tell you what sales they have going on, and what their inventory is, which is always helpful to know ahead of time.

Also, you can check the Kate Spade facebook page -- sometimes they will announce outlet sales on there as well.


----------



## bakeacookie

Thanks! I'll try to call later. But I think I'll go like them on Facebook too.


----------



## madeofdreams

The vegas and woodbury outlets were having a store wide 50% discount at the beginning of the month


----------



## bakeacookie

Hope it'll extend to this Saturday! Thanks!


----------



## knightal

Newly posted on KS Facebook page:

take a stylish stroll after thanksgiving dinner...enjoy 50% off your entire purchase (no exclusions) and... print this post for an additional 20% off all handbags. starts friday, november 23rd from midnight to 6:00am at outlet shops only.


----------



## Morisa

Did anyone get anything good for the outlet sales?


----------



## Morisa

Nevermind -- I went today.  Wasn't terribly impressed with the selection, but everything was (is still) 50% off, which is good if you find something you like.


----------



## Bordelle

Morisa said:
			
		

> Nevermind -- I went today.  Wasn't terribly impressed with the selection, but everything was (is still) 50% off, which is good if you find something you like.



I have to agree. I also wanted an opinion on something. I saw some wallets (neutral colour goose, navy, bright yellow). A lady was asking which she should pick (navy or yellow) and her friend answered "well are you going for classy or tacky?". 
I thought a pop of colour is okay but is a yellow wallet tacky regardless?


----------



## bakeacookie

I don't think yellow is tacky. If it fits in your style then go for it. 

I didn't get to make it out to the outlets after all. Maybe next month


----------



## minaj

I bought this bag over Black Friday: the Kate Spade Mott Street Fisher satchel in Celedon yellow. A very bright fabulous color. It was 50% off + an additional 10% AAA discount so I paid $125 with tax. The outlet still has everything 50% off! Love it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Would any one be able to tell me whether Kate spade outlets carry mff items? Or if all items are from fp stores? Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

eggtartapproved said:


> Would any one be able to tell me whether Kate spade outlets carry mff items? Or if all items are from fp stores? Thanks!



For handbags/wallets, there are certain lines/styles that are "MFF" -- the easiest way to tell is to look at the price tag.  If it just says "Our Price - $XXXX" it is a FP item.  A MFF item will say something like "Like Item: --- $XXXX" and then underneath it will say "Our Price --- $ XXXX".  Basically, MFF will have two prices listed and FP will only have one.

Having said that, I LOVE the Wellesley line, which is a MFF line.  So don't think that just because it is MFF, it is not as good.

For jewelry, there are MFF items that look like their FP counterpart but are missing some feature.  The most recent example I can think of is the new slim bangle bracelet -- the FP version can be found at Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0  The MFF version has the spade on the bracelet, but it's not a hinge.  So basically, the MFF version is a regular bangle, while the FP version has the hinge that latches so the bangle opens and closes.

Hope that helps!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Morisa said:


> For handbags/wallets, there are certain lines/styles that are "MFF" -- the easiest way to tell is to look at the price tag.  If it just says "Our Price - $XXXX" it is a FP item.  A MFF item will say something like "Like Item: --- $XXXX" and then underneath it will say "Our Price --- $ XXXX".  Basically, MFF will have two prices listed and FP will only have one.
> 
> Having said that, I LOVE the Wellesley line, which is a MFF line.  So don't think that just because it is MFF, it is not as good.
> 
> For jewelry, there are MFF items that look like their FP counterpart but are missing some feature.  The most recent example I can think of is the new slim bangle bracelet -- the FP version can be found at Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-sp...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0  The MFF version has the spade on the bracelet, but it's not a hinge.  So basically, the MFF version is a regular bangle, while the FP version has the hinge that latches so the bangle opens and closes.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Yes, thanks so much for your response! I love visiting the KS outlets and i also LOVE the Wellesley line =) I actually find that there are so many more styles in the outlets than there are in the shops, where I'm from, that carry KS that it doesn't matter if I buy MFF or FP because the likelihood of someone having the same thing is slim.. but that said, I'm going to try to score a FP for a fantastic price when at the outlets in December. Thanks again!


----------



## luvpugz

Yesterday, prices were 50 percent off of the wool styles and some others were additional 30 percent off. So.. Couldn't resist.


----------



## bunniluver

luvpugz said:


> Yesterday, prices were 50 percent off of the wool styles and some others were additional 30 percent off. So.. Couldn't resist.



What did you get??


----------



## luvpugz

bunniluver said:


> What did you get??



Got a croc embossed. In blue. Love it. I need to post a group shot soon.


----------



## seton

i am thinking of getting a wallet that I dont need. are the wallets were more than 50 off at the outlets?


----------



## tannersheppard

Morisa said:


> Nevermind -- I went today.  Wasn't terribly impressed with the selection, but everything was (is still) 50% off, which is good if you find something you like.



I haven't been impressed with anything in outlet malls lately. J Crew and Polo included


----------



## sheila_c

tannersheppard said:


> I haven't been impressed with anything in outlet malls lately. J Crew and Polo included



I wasn't impressed with the Kate Spade outlet either. I have been stalking the outlet and the online sale before Thanksgiving and the company has left a bad taste in my mouth.

The online sale and outlet deals were better before Christmas.

The Christmas "50%" off sale was a joke. The prices for the purses online were increased, so the 50% was higher than the pre-Christmas sale. Even the Christmas 25% off coupon I received via e-mail didn't help. The prices were still higher than before the holiday.

The outlet clearance purses disappeared altogether and prices were simply 50% off full retail. 

I left and bought quite a bit at Fossil. I love their smooshy leather. The outlet tag prices are 50% off retail as the norm, then they had a Christmas 40% off sale.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Have found Kate Spade outlet to be hit or miss as far as selection, pricing.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Does anyone know if the bags that make it to the outlet are actually made specifically for the outlet stores?

edit: oops, sorry can't delete this post, but i found my answer earlier in the thread!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Anyone know if the outlets are carrying the Lacey wallet? I'm looking for a wallet in a fun color (fuschia, mint, yellow, coral, etc).


----------



## Morisa

from KS's facebook page:  now through monday, take 40% off at our outlet shops. plus, this friday through monday only, enjoy an additional 20% off clearance items.


----------



## mangowife

Hi All!  I'm a longtime PF member but this is my first post in the Kate Spade forum.  

I visited a Kate Spade Outlet for the first time last week during a trip to Orlando.  I'm not very familiar with the brand but a cute cardigan caught my eye in the window so I went in.  Such cute things!

I will post pics later tonight of the items I bought!

I have a question - I saw the earlier post about how to tell if an item is from the FP store or MFF  by looking at the price tag.  Is there a way to tell on the item itself?


----------



## handbaghoarder

mangowife said:


> I have a question - I saw the earlier post about how to tell if an item is from the FP store of MFF  by looking at the price tag.  Is there a way to tell on the item itself?



I would like to know this too.  I plan to visit a KS outlet within the next two weeks want to be well informed


----------



## Jem Jerrica

mangowife said:


> Hi All!  I'm a longtime PF member but this is my first post in the Kate Spade forum.
> I have a question - I saw the earlier post about how to tell if an item is from the FP store or MFF  by looking at the price tag.  Is there a way to tell on the item itself?





handbaghoarder said:


> I would like to know this too.  I plan to visit a KS outlet within the next two weeks want to be well informed



Hi, sorry for the delayed response.  I just now read this thread!

There are a few ways to tell if the item is from the boutique or MFF.  If you are in the store and looking at the bag, a factory bag will say "like style" on the price tag.  It will show two prices, with the higher one being the price of the bag if it were the FP version.  The second, lower price on the tag will say "our price."  This is the base price you use when calculating your % off, whatever the percentage off it is for that day/week.  

Outlet bags can be similar in style to those from FP, but not the same.  The SA at the Kate Spade outlet told me that the bags are made from the same materials as the full price bags.  The difference is in the details, usually simpler patterns and simpler hardware.  

A full price bag that has been _transferred_ to the outlet will just have one price on the price tag, and that price may have another sticker over it with a lower price, or it might be handwritten over the original price.  These bags are typically located toward the rear of the store. 

If you familiarize yourself with the bags on the KS website, you'll start to see the similarities/differences between the full price bags and the versions that hit the outlets.  Read carefully, though!  Sometimes during a sale, the outlet versions of bags will be available for purchase on KS website.  

If you're not sure, you could always ask an SA.  In my limited KS outlet experiences, I have found them to be pretty friendly and knowledgeable about their inventory.  

Hope this helps!  Anyone, if you have more to add, please chime in!


----------



## Hezzerlah

I'm popped into a Kate Spade outlet here in Ohio last weekend and was really impressed with the selection.  I got a fun wallet, the black bird print, and a couple pouches.  I was surprised how cheap everything was.  I think I'm going to be a fan of Kate Spade.  I love classic bags in basic colors but fun wallets and accessories for inside.


----------



## sleepykris

I popped into the KS outlet yesterday and there's tons of new stuff!  lots of specials going on for Mother's Day too.  I was delighted to see kate spade par avion stuff.  i picked up a little neda wallet for about $27 which was originally $58.  i already gave it to my mother who loves it.  i was tempted to pick up a wellesley quinn since they have many colors i haven't seen before.  

i stopped into the coach outlet, i don't know why i go in since i never buy anything there for myself.  coach factory items are such poor quality compared to KS's factory items.


----------



## Morisa

sleepykris said:


> I popped into the KS outlet yesterday and there's tons of new stuff!  lots of specials going on for Mother's Day too.  I was delighted to see kate spade par avion stuff.  i picked up a little neda wallet for about $27 which was originally $58.  i already gave it to my mother who loves it.  i was tempted to pick up a wellesley quinn since they have many colors i haven't seen before.
> 
> i stopped into the coach outlet, i don't know why i go in since i never buy anything there for myself.  coach factory items are such poor quality compared to KS's factory items.



Ahhh!! I love the par avion stuff that you can't find in stores or online.


----------



## sleepykris

Morisa said:


> Ahhh!! I love the par avion stuff that you can't find in stores or online.


Hi Morisa!  Is par avion available outlet only?  i can't tell from the craftmanship!

I couldn't help it also--i called the outlet and ordered the same wallet for myself.  when i co-worker saw the wallet, she asked me to buy one on her behalf also  .  the KS folks gave me the same discount with this order.  great service.


----------



## Morisa

sleepykris said:


> Hi Morisa!  Is par avion available outlet only?  i can't tell from the craftmanship!



Yes, I think so, except for maybe one of the smaller clutches/ipad covers or something.

I'm always surprised that people think that "made for outlet" = less quality.  With KS, that's definitely not true.


----------



## sleepykris

Morisa said:


> I'm always surprised that people think that "made for outlet" = less quality.  With KS, that's definitely not true.



I think most people think of Coach, no?  I had to choose a specific wallet from Coach over Christmas for a family member at the outlet and inspected the items carefully.  The seams on the wallets were horrible sloppy, it took me a good while to pick an acceptable one.  other than KS and Coach outlets, I have no idea about the quality of outlet items from any other brands.


----------



## lorenzo94580

sleepykris said:


> I popped into the KS outlet yesterday and there's tons of new stuff!  lots of specials going on for Mother's Day too.  I was delighted to see kate spade par avion stuff.  i picked up a little neda wallet for about $27 which was originally $58.  i already gave it to my mother who loves it.  i was tempted to pick up a wellesley quinn since they have many colors i haven't seen before.
> 
> i stopped into the coach outlet, i don't know why i go in since i never buy anything there for myself.  coach factory items are such poor quality compared to KS's factory items.



which ks outlet did you go to? i'm thinking of going to the livermore one and was wondering what their inventory is on crossbodies.tia!


----------



## Morisa

sleepykris said:


> I think most people think of Coach, no?  I had to choose a specific wallet from Coach over Christmas for a family member at the outlet and inspected the items carefully.  The seams on the wallets were horrible sloppy, it took me a good while to pick an acceptable one.  other than KS and Coach outlets, I have no idea about the quality of outlet items from any other brands.



I wouldn't know much about coach to compare, but I have purchased many MFF KS bags (in fact, the wellesley line is entirely MFF) and have never had any complaints.  I hope you enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## sleepykris

lorenzo94580 said:


> which ks outlet did you go to? i'm thinking of going to the livermore one and was wondering what their inventory is on crossbodies.tia!



Hi!  It was in One in Cabazon, California


----------



## sleepykris

Morisa said:


> I wouldn't know much about coach to compare, but I have purchased many MFF KS bags (in fact, the wellesley line is entirely MFF) and have never had any complaints.  I hope you enjoy your new purchases!


Thanks Morisa!


----------



## libertygirl

I visited the KS outlet in Vegas a few weeks ago and it was so great. Really wonderful customer service and the prices were fantastic! I picked up a cream zip wallet which I'm so in love with and two sets of their adorable striped earphones.


----------



## bunniluver

libertygirl said:


> I visited the KS outlet in Vegas a few weeks ago and it was so great. Really wonderful customer service and the prices were fantastic! I picked up a cream zip wallet which I'm so in love with and two sets of their adorable striped earphones.



How is the quality on the earphones?


----------



## libertygirl

bunniluver said:


> How is the quality on the earphones?



Pretty good - nice and clear although the bass isn't as strong as some of my other ones. This doesn't bother me though - the cute look more than makes up for it!


----------



## lorenzo94580

sleepykris said:


> Hi!  It was in One in Cabazon, California



thanks!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Morisa said:


> I'm always surprised that people think that "made for outlet" = less quality.  With KS, that's definitely not true.





sleepykris said:


> I think most people think of Coach, no?  I had to choose a specific wallet from Coach over Christmas for a family member at the outlet and inspected the items carefully.  The seams on the wallets were horrible sloppy, it took me a good while to pick an acceptable one.  other than KS and Coach outlets, I have no idea about the quality of outlet items from any other brands.





Morisa said:


> I wouldn't know much about coach to compare, but I have purchased many MFF KS bags (in fact, the wellesley line is entirely MFF) and have never had any complaints.



I have had problems with the quality of Coach's MFF bags and wallets in the past.  

KS MFF items are a different story!  I have not had any problems with KS factory bags or accessories at all.  I love them!


----------



## sleepykris

wow, the wallets arrived next day from the Cabazon outlet location.  awesome service.  both wallets are great quality.  i am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## naria

I posted this in the surpise sale listing, but it bears on the quality conversation:

I was excited for the sale. And thought about buying the ship clutch.  But I took a look at the details of the Sierra bag, which I purchased  at the last sale and am feeling so betrayed right now. I must not have  read the listing very carefully when I bought that bag a couple of  months ago because it is made out of cork instead of leather. There are  some reductions in quality which I expect with an outlet bag. But faux  leather for 200 bucks is UNACCEPTABLE. I'm think I may never shop with  them again for this breach of trust.


----------



## unfurling

naria said:


> I posted this in the surpise sale listing, but it bears on the quality conversation:
> 
> I was excited for the sale. And thought about buying the ship clutch.  But I took a look at the details of the Sierra bag, which I purchased  at the last sale and am feeling so betrayed right now. I must not have  read the listing very carefully when I bought that bag a couple of  months ago because it is made out of cork instead of leather. There are  some reductions in quality which I expect with an outlet bag. But faux  leather for 200 bucks is UNACCEPTABLE. I'm think I may never shop with  them again for this breach of trust.



I guess I'm not sure how you can view this as a breach of trust... if the description was accurate and you misread it, isn't that simply you overlooking the description? I'm sorry that you are not happy with your bag, though.


----------



## naria

As I said when I wrote it, I may have misread or not carefully read enough. However, I can still feel betrayed regardless. At 200 dollars the bag was a reasonable value proposition if made of lessor outlet leather. But it isn't if it is fake leather in my mind. The betrayal comes from realizing just how far they have sacrificed the quality on these purses. You are free to make whatever value calculation you want. But I feel like the brand has really debased themselves with this move.


----------



## LaLaLea

Morisa said:


> Yes, I think so, except for maybe one of the smaller clutches/ipad covers or something.
> 
> I'm always surprised that people think that "made for outlet" = less quality.  *With KS, that's definitely not true.*



Totally agree! With Kate Spade, I never care where they are made for. I have the Astor Court line from the outlet and I love the leather and design much more than the Gold Coast line.


----------



## Morisa

naria said:


> As I said when I wrote it, I may have misread or not carefully read enough. However, I can still feel betrayed regardless. At 200 dollars the bag was a reasonable value proposition if made of lessor outlet leather. But it isn't if it is fake leather in my mind. The betrayal comes from realizing just how far they have sacrificed the quality on these purses. You are free to make whatever value calculation you want. But I feel like the brand has really debased themselves with this move.



I think it only makes sense for you to feel "betrayed" if it is in fact the case that your bag is not made from real leather.  As others have pointed out, we don't believe that to be true for various reasons.  Rather, it seems more likely that the website description for the current sample sale is just inaccurate.   

Aside from the description reading "cork" on the sample sale website, what makes you think it is fake leather vs. real leather?


----------



## knightal

naria said:


> As I said when I wrote it, I may have misread or not carefully read enough. However, I can still feel betrayed regardless. At 200 dollars the bag was a reasonable value proposition if made of lessor outlet leather. But it isn't if it is fake leather in my mind. The betrayal comes from realizing just how far they have sacrificed the quality on these purses. You are free to make whatever value calculation you want. But I feel like the brand has really debased themselves with this move.


Hi, I believe at one point KS did make the Gold Coast Line with cork material but they have look and feel of cork:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/kate-spade-new-york-maryanne-gold-coast-cork-bag/prod145540073/

If your bag doesn't look like the link above then it is from the leather line.  The person who wrote the description was probably copying and pasting from some template since as far as I know, the Gold Coast line was never made for outlet and yet the description says "designed for kate spade new york outlet shops" for Sierra.

I do hope you will be able to enjoy your bag and trust Kate Spade again!


----------



## naria

It could be a copy paste hack. That's what I'm hoping right now. The purse reminds me of my full price gold coast items which was why I was shocked when I read cork. It still leaves me a little apprehensive, but maybe its not worth completely writing them off at the moment.


----------



## socialskipper

naria said:


> It could be a copy paste hack. That's what I'm hoping right now. The purse reminds me of my full price gold coast items which was why I was shocked when I read cork. It still leaves me a little apprehensive, but maybe its not worth completely writing them off at the moment.



Editing this and moving my original response to the sample sale thread.

Do they sell MFF pieces on their website during the flash sales? I've bought a few MFF items at TJ Maxx and the quality has been great!


----------



## Morisa

socialskipper said:


> Do they sell MFF pieces on their website during the flash sales? I've bought a few MFF items at TJ Maxx and the quality has been great!



Yes, they do.  The wellesley line is MFF, for example.


----------



## socialskipper

Morisa said:


> Yes, they do.  The wellesley line is MFF, for example.



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## BlueKat

lorenzo94580 said:


> which ks outlet did you go to? i'm thinking of going to the livermore one and was wondering what their inventory is on crossbodies.tia!


 
Not sure whether you've had a chance to go since your post. I took a trip to the Livermore outlet yesterday. They have 2-3 crossbody styles (sorry wasn't paying close attention). I bought a Darby. They are having a 40% off sale on many of the items in the store right now, and there are a few with an additional 20% off (on top of the 40%). 

I agree with other posters about the quality of the Coach MFF. There is an obvious difference in the quality of the workmanship and materials with MFF (ie, lower) vs. those sold in stores/boutiques. I've stopped buying them for this reason.


----------



## shoptillidrop

naria said:


> It could be a copy paste hack. That's what I'm hoping right now. The purse reminds me of my full price gold coast items which was why I was shocked when I read cork. It still leaves me a little apprehensive, but maybe its not worth completely writing them off at the moment.



Does your bag look the the bag in the middle here in my picture?


----------



## bakeacookie

Do they have any of the bridal gift stuff at cabazon? Kinda curious.


----------



## lorenzo94580

BlueKat said:


> Not sure whether you've had a chance to go since your post. I took a trip to the Livermore outlet yesterday. They have 2-3 crossbody styles (sorry wasn't paying close attention). I bought a Darby. They are having a 40% off sale on many of the items in the store right now, and there are a few with an additional 20% off (on top of the 40%).
> 
> I agree with other posters about the quality of the Coach MFF. There is an obvious difference in the quality of the workmanship and materials with MFF (ie, lower) vs. those sold in stores/boutiques. I've stopped buying them for this reason.


Thank you! I did end up stopping by, but didn't see the Darby. What color did you get?


----------



## BlueKat

lorenzo94580 said:


> Thank you! I did end up stopping by, but didn't see the Darby. What color did you get?


 
Adriatic Blue. Really, I went intending to buy a straw bag (also bought Meadowsweet Quinn), and came away with the Darby too.


----------



## Morisa

Memorial Day Sale at the outlets:
40% off all purchases at KS outlets, plus an additional 20% off handbags through 5/28.


----------



## NurseEliFlorida

What an amazing purse minaj!


----------



## PattiS1211

I popped into the outlet last night and found this beauty! She's a Daisy Wellesley Straw in natural and turquoise. They also had her in natural/beige. 




She came to 141.00 after the 40% + 20%!


----------



## PattiS1211

Oh, and I also talked to the SA about MFF vs FP Kate bags. They confirmed that they're all made in the same place and the quality is comparable. The difference is that the MFF hardware is leather (the name plate) and the FP is usually gold plated.


----------



## Clovers

I think they're both great  Lovveee love love leather.


----------



## jenn805

is this a legit KS outlet? 

http://www.katespadebagonline.org/


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> is this a legit KS outlet?
> 
> http://www.katespadebagonline.org/



No.  Their "contact us" email is a Hotmail account.


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> No.  Their "contact us" email is a Hotmail account.


 

Oh, I didn't even see that...thank u


----------



## bakeacookie

Did anyone get anything this weekend? It was 50% off everything, 50% and 20% off handbags. 

Sadly, they didn't have any of the accessories or clothing I wanted.


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ yes I did, it was amazing  3 bags and 2 necklaces, not a bad haul! It was 50% + 20% on the handbags, and the necklaces were 50% plus an extra 10% as I had a coupon, such gorgeous items there, could have bought more but my husband was rushing me...:censor:


----------



## bakeacookie

Anyone know when they'll have a sale like that again? My friend is looking for her first KS bag.


----------



## September24

I lucked into that sale too! Got 2 bags and a dotted makeup bag! DD got a bag too!


----------



## cafeconleche

I bought the Primrose Hill Little Kaelin during the friends and family sale on the KS website. It arrived today, and is a very nice purse. I was thrown off by the "like style-our price" tag so I googled it and found that it is an outlet purse. 

For this purse the main difference I see between the outlet version, and FS version is the strap. The outlet version only has a small part as  a chain, and the FS version has most if it as a chain.


----------



## ScottyGal

Does anyone know if there are any KS Outlet sales or special deals on in May?

I will be in the States from the middle to the end of May and plan to go shopping!


----------



## dizzyspell

_Lee said:


> Does anyone know if there are any KS Outlet sales or special deals on in May?
> 
> I will be in the States from the middle to the end of May and plan to go shopping!


I've heard a lot of outlet stores have great sales on Memorial Day (May 25th this year). Hope you find a nice deal.


----------



## ScottyGal

dizzyspell said:


> I've heard a lot of outlet stores have great sales on Memorial Day (May 25th this year). Hope you find a nice deal.



Great &#128522; thank you!


----------

